# Helcoil Thread Repair Kits



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just noticed these in a Screwfix new products email, they look a useful bit of kit for stripped threads in holes, anyone used these before ?






Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a look at the Wurth kits Terry. I've recently bought a kit to repair damaged spark plug threads. One big advantage over a helicoil is that there's no tang needing to be snapped off so that the job can be done without taking the head off.






Here's another video showing how it works: 




Get them here: http://www.threadrepairkits.co.uk


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry I didn't answer your question.

Yes we used to use helicoils a lot in our workshops. Staff had a habit of over tightening bolts and spark plugs on small engines. Helicoils are a good and fairly cheap remedy. Wurth is a good deal more expensive but can save a lot of stripping over the helicoil option.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

This post is creepy as I was only yesterday talking to my neighbour about heli coils.:surprise:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

greygit said:


> This post is creepy as I was only yesterday talking to my neighbour about heli coils.:surprise:


Not creepy, in the best Sci-fi reasoning you've either been mind melded or assimilated, resistance is futile, live long and prosper in the EU :grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had one done in a two stroke head, and I've seen it done successfully many times, it is a work of the devil, but done correctly a permanent cure, it's basically a new screw with a thread down the center, the new bolt or whatever provides the mechanical fix to hold it all in place.

Stitch welding is another devils craft.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

i have a lot of the helicoil sizes and spark plug ones as well

in engineering it was common to use them in alluminium , plastic or nylon

i have used them down to 3mm and what a pain but they do get you out of trouble

the helicoil are best if there is not much material around the hole as the solid inserts need a bigger hole

barry


----------

